# Dichondra Repens



## Tortoise-Luke (Mar 20, 2011)

My tortoise (Geochelen Chilensis) absolutely loves this thing whenever i let him out on the garden he just runs to find wherever patches of it grows and can munch on it for quite a while he actually doesnt even move just rotates and leaves little "crop circles" wherever he's been eating... 
Thing is, is it safe for him to eat it or should i stop him, does anybody know?
here's some info i found..







Dichondra repens, commonly known as Kidney Weed., is a small prostrate herbaceous plant native to many parts of Australia. Often occurring in forest, woodlands and grasslands, it also inhabits suburban lawns. The plant has a creeping habit, with roots forming at the nodes.

The leaves are kidney shaped, and measure 0.5 to 2.5 cm (0.2-1 in) long. The tiny yellowish green flowers form mostly in summer, but can appear at any time of the year. The fruit is a hairy two lobed capsule.
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichondra_repens


----------



## DerekS (Mar 20, 2011)

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm
Its on this list as one of the healthier choices. I have a lot of those in my yard too.


----------

